# RIP Bro.



## searcher (Nov 20, 2007)

Jeff Mersman-U.S. Army

Was killed last week when an IED was detonated in close proximity to his unit.   Also killed were 5 other members of his unit.   He was shot one year ago and refused a medical discharge.   He is a true defender of freedom.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 20, 2007)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 20, 2007)

.


----------



## Bigshadow (Nov 20, 2007)

.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 20, 2007)

.


----------



## newGuy12 (Nov 20, 2007)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 20, 2007)

.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Nov 20, 2007)

.


----------



## MJS (Nov 20, 2007)

.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Nov 20, 2007)

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 20, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## exile (Nov 20, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## CoryKS (Nov 20, 2007)

.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 20, 2007)

.


----------



## Drac (Nov 20, 2007)

.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 20, 2007)

.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Nov 20, 2007)

_"And when he gets to Heaven,_
_To Saint Peter he will tell:_
_'One more soldier reporting, sir--_
_I've served my time in Hell"._

_:asian:_


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 20, 2007)

.


----------



## Kacey (Nov 20, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 20, 2007)

.


----------



## LawDog (Nov 20, 2007)

R.
I.
P.


----------



## kidswarrior (Nov 20, 2007)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 20, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Nov 21, 2007)

.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 21, 2007)

*.*


----------

